
A freshman CEO's postmortem - anthonyrstevens
http://exterior.trevor.smith.name/2008/12/transmutable-postmortem.html
======
gojomo
... _tiny bootstrap_... _platform_... _3D spaces_...

That quicksand has swallowed many a tiny startup.

------
curiousgeorge
The platform operates on Amazon EC. They did not take or try to take
investment. And at least one person worked hard on it. This does not sound
like failure. It sounds as if the product is either something that people do
not want, or something that does not have commercial application in it's
current state.

File this one under "find a job elsewhere and keep working on the project if
it is worth working on".

------
swombat
I guess we're going to see a lot more of "why my start-up failed" posts these
days.

------
jhancock
here's a tip: quit calling yourself a CEO. you're a start-up entrepreneur.
you're one person and if you're lucky you get to put together a team of 2 to
10 others that you work "with".

